# Is it safe to use a brad nailer in this application?



## AceOfSpades (Mar 21, 2008)

I am about to build some shelving with simply 2x4's and MDF.

Is it safe to use a 2" brad nailer to fasten the 2x4's together or should I use screws?

My concern is that with the brad nailer, the shelving might not be as strong. 

What do you think?


----------



## wink (Aug 2, 2006)

i'd go with screws. i don't believe you have a chance that a half inch of trim nail will hold 2x4's together.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

AceOfSpades said:


> My concern is that with the brad nailer, the shelving might not be as strong.
> 
> What do you think?



Let us begin here. 

Intuition is the greater part of knowledge and yours says "brads just will not do."



What do you think?

A brad nailer for ANYTHING structural is not even an option. 1/4 inch penetration of a brad will not hold ca-ca.

This is not a question that needed to be asked.

But then again "the only stupid question........"





MARK


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

I go with the screws. Do it right the first time, you won't have to do it again!


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

no brads


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

I think Ace of Spades is messing with us. I do like to use 2 1/2" finish nails from my cordless to hold things together till I screw it or till the glue sets.
Steve


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

Whats the shear strength of a 2" brad? :shutup:


----------



## FramingFanatic (Dec 21, 2007)

Only problem with screws is that they have a relatively weak shear strength in comparison to nails. If you are not using the shelf to house sumo wrestlers than you should be fine with the screws.


----------



## tyler (Mar 22, 2008)

certainly screws are the stronger choice also allowing for disassembly and i would predrill and countersink all screws.


----------



## Snobird (Mar 23, 2008)

It would depend on what you are using the brads for. If you want to shoot the mdf down to a 2x4 ledger you should be fine. You surely wouldn't want a framing nail or screw hear sticking out of the face of a shelf. Now if you are using the brad nail to create a shell with the 2x4 you would just be silly thinking that would hold.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

FramingFanatic said:


> Only problem with screws is that they have a relatively weak shear strength in comparison to nails. If you are not using the shelf to house sumo wrestlers than you should be fine with the screws.


It all depends on the screw- drywall screws snap like nothing, but hardened steel screws are another story.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I've done this a number of times-its a cheap alternative and relatively quick. Lowes sells laminated particle board (white melamine I think) in various widths including a convenient 16" width. Use outdoor 3" scrwes for screwing the 2" side of the 2x4 to the studs. I've ripped a 2x4 and used one 2x2 on the wall and one as the front lip of the shelf-for that use some glue and brads (crown staple would be better).


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Use wood screws (not drywall screws) and glue.


----------



## trav007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Brads will be more than adequit if you remember one simple word....DADO.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

trav007 said:


> Brads will be more than adequit if you remember one simple word....DADO.



Right, - - or he could even cut segmented (inside) MDF sides to mimic the same effect.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Brad nails are for 'attaching', - - not supporting.


----------



## noelski100 (Mar 4, 2014)

original question is a serious one ? now I'm not sure.

I think even 15 gauge nail gun barely would be sufficient. Actually regular
10d finish nails maybe, rule of thumb is your nail is at least double the thickness of the material you are fastening, so it goes into the substrate
at least that much.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

noelski100 said:


> original question is a serious one ? now I'm not sure. I think even 15 gauge nail gun barely would be sufficient. Actually regular 10d finish nails maybe, rule of thumb is your nail is at least double the thickness of the material you are fastening, so it goes into the substrate at least that much.


If he's still futzing around with this thing 6 years later, i'de say he has bigger problems.


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

I would use screws, countersinking them filling with mud then paint.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

duct tape..... this is assinine

Sorry...so I'll edit.

I really don't mind helping an HO with a decent question ..... even if this is CT. But if you can't design/analyse and build a bookshelf..........


----------



## ShadowLynx (Feb 22, 2014)

Brad nails will work as long as you use glue. Glue is stronger than screws. Brad nails are easy to pop in and do the job of holding it together while the glue sets. Using brad has the advantage of not needing to countersink and mud before you paint.:thumbsup:


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

If you have to ask... you probably know the answer with something like this :whistling


----------

